# What do you think



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tacky and untasteful in this day and age. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I say don't do it.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like a cool idea. How about * Night Cruze *


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

One vote for nay.

I've never been fond of names, powered by, or Chinese letters on the windshield.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Tacky and untasteful in this day and age. Just my .02 cents.


Tacky and tasteless in *any* day and age.

Although he's not going for the "BAZ AND SHARRON" look... Nah, still completely tasteless.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Doesn't Chinese lettering add 10 HP anyhow? And no to the naming....


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I vote nay. I cringe when I see any sort of window decals, especially the big logos on the back glass.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Another NAY vote..... Tasteless and too fast n furious for my liking lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

nay here too


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

With the amount of mods you already have....why stop now? (thinking dingle balls).....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nay !


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> With the amount of mods you already have....why stop now? (thinking dingle balls).....


ok bad idea...but the dingle balls. i already ordered them LOL hahaha


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Its good idea - we need to add more to the "rice" thread! haha


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heh, I had "Twisted Death" in the window of my 87 Nova 

I don't say ye or ne. My father in law named his two giant trucks, "Dreadnought" and "Lurch" and put the names in the back windows. If it adds to the overall appearance then fine. But I wouldn't want to answer the stupid questions, "What does that mean?"


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Had this on the windshield of my 95 Jeep Cherokee w/ blown 4.0!

For some reason, it tended to tick people off!

Anyway.

NO to the windshield stuff unless it's an old truck like my 89 F150.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have this on my old Suburban. FAHRFRUMPUKEN. With a little stick figure holding your mug of beer.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Eh, I vote nay. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

